# Mit Internet bei Systemstart verbinden



## TRFan (28. März 2005)

Hallo
Bei uns an der Schule sind die PC's so eingestellt, dass sie automatisch beim Systemstart mit dem Internet verbinden. Wie kann man das machen? Würde das gerne bei mir auch haben.

Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. März 2005)

Bei der betreffenden DFÜ Verbindung "Automatisch Verbinden" einstellen, alternativ einen Link zu der Verbindung im "Autostart" Ordner anlegen.
Für beides muss das Passwort gespeichert sein.

Aber ich vermute bei euch in der Schule gehen die PCs über einen Router oder einen Hauptrechner mit ICS ( Internet Connection Sharing ) online, für jeden eine eigene Leitung ... viel viel Kabelsalat in den Wänden und hohe Kosten


----------

